# Best Gas truck to pull up to a 30ft 5th wheel



## Patrick

I would like advice on what is the best truck to pull up to a 30ft 5th wheel.  This is our first venture with a 5th wheel and need advice from people who have done it before.


----------



## C Nash

3/4 ton Ford or Chevy with tow pakage and long bed. Pay attention to axle ratio. V8 engine IMO. Are you buying new or used?
Welcome to the forum Patrick.


----------



## pdqparalegal1

Depending on weight, may want to consider "diesel", Dully.


----------



## lmsteimel

A diesel should give you better fuel economy, more torque and the engine should last longer, if you take care of it.  Why do you want a gas engine?


----------



## OregonShane

I personally have a dodge 3/4 ton and it's a gas model.. Like all gas model trucks the gas milage will kill you!  Can I pull a 30ft 5th wheel? Sure can and then some!


----------



## krsmitty

lmsteimel said:


> A diesel should give you better fuel economy, more torque and the engine should last longer, if you take care of it.  Why do you want a gas engine?


X2 on the diesel. But depends on how often you plan to be towing, is it a daily driver etc.


----------



## C Nash

As far as fuel economy it's a wash IMO.  Diesel fuel cost more but have seen it cheaper now.  Engine Life?  A gas burner will last for 300k now with proper care.    Service is more expensive on a diesel IMO.  I have had both and really makes no difference to me as long as you have the proper package.  I do hate the smell of diesel and noise.  newer models have really improved on the diesel noise.  Just go with what you are ok with.


----------



## packnrat

as for a gasoline a bigger motor is better.
but avoid the V10 very poor milage.
most anything between a 350 ci up to a chevy 454ci.
never try and use a six, straight or V.


----------

